# Anyone work at Ripleys Aquarium?



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi guys,

I volunteer with a non-profit youth group and I am trying to encourage a visit to the aquarium in November. Is there any hope of getting a better deal than their group rate? It isn't very not-for-profit friendly 

Any help would be greatly appreciated

-Pacman


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

I have been trying to negotiate a better rate for a bus trip with our club. They are sticking to their rates but I will wait until they have been open for a while before going back to negotiate again.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

pyro said:


> I have been trying to negotiate a better rate for a bus trip with our club. They are sticking to their rates but I will wait until they have been open for a while before going back to negotiate again.


cool. Keep me posted, and I'll do the same. They are a tought cookie to crack!


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

They are a for profit aquarium so until they reach the break even point, they may be very unwilling to budge on price.


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

Truly, their admission price is very similar to other aquariums around North America and even our own Toronto Zoo. It just seems a bit steep to me... but I am probably just getting old!


----------

